# Confused by the eggs



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

I have 2 hens and a rooster, today I went to check for eggs and this is what I get.









The nickel is for reference of size. I'm not sure why there was a tiny egg?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I got one of those once lol, not sure what causes it.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

sometimes when a pullet starts laying she has tiny eggs??


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

here was mine


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It's called a wind egg, it's the stuff left over from making the real egg.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Yeah, just happens sometimes. There's only ever been a little whites inside the ones I've got.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Same here. If I crack them open there is just white. We usually get about two a year. I never knew it was called a wind egg.


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

For some reason, my hens produce them most often in late winter when egg production is just starting to pick up again, or in late fall when egg production is starting to fall off.


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks for the information everyone! Glad to know there is nothing wrong.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

I find one of those once in a while. I even found one from one of my turkey hens once. It was tiny and almost solid mahogany colored since all of the dots had run together.
I think they're really neat and I usually blow them out and save the shells to make ornaments or to fill a glass container.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

>>>I think they're really neat and I usually blow them out and save the shells to make ornaments or to fill a glass container.<<<
Glad I am not the only one.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I still have mine, I just let it set there....lol. it's been on my shelf for two years now so i'm sure whatever is in it has long dried up.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I have heard them called "fart" eggs :lol: but wind egg is another name too! I have gotten quite a few...and even some duck fart eggs...we blow them out and save them too...we are not just crazy goat people, we're crazy chicken people too.


----------

